# No internet connection from workstation to server



## hydukx4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Lost connection from one computer in a small office to a Windows 2000 server. Tried changing portals for the ethernet connection, also tried another cable. Tried to repair the IP address on the workstation "the problem might be with the network, not with this computer" "Local area Connection has limited or no connectivity" with a yellow triangle and explanation mark over the icon. I am a novice. Just trying to exhaust all simple fixes before I have a tech come in. 
Server: Windows 2000
Workstation: Windows XP Professional

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is DHCP setup on the Windows 2000 server?

================================

Also, in case you are not already aware...

-------

*Windows XP No Longer Supported by Microsoft*

Your system currently has Windows XP as its primary operating system. This operating system is officially no longer supported by Microsoft.
This means you will no longer receive updates from Microsoft protecting you from important security exploits, among other things.
Please see this article from Microsoft for details.
Short of purchasing a new computer, you currently have 3 options:
Stay with Windows XP and remain vulnerable to security exploits.
If your system supports it, upgrade to a more recent edition of Windows.
Migrate to a Windows-like distribution of Linux.

If you have questions about any of these options or the end of Microsoft XP Support in general, feel free to ask.


----------



## hydukx4 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, DHCP is set up. We are in the process of upgrading. Was hoping there was a quick fix to get this computer back on line for now. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are some additional things you can try:

Set the client computer to obtain IP address and DNS server automatically.
Make sure the computer is joined to the domain.
Connect the computer to a network switch when trying to make an initial connection.
You're welcome for my help, I enjoy doing it. :up:

Glad to you're in the process of upgrading from Windows XP.


----------

